# Iman Stick Foundation



## MAChostage (Aug 29, 2006)

I read in a magazine the other day that Iman has teamed with Proctor and Gamble and is really kicking up the distribution of her cosmetics line, mainly through Walgreens stores.  Anyway, I'm pretty intrigued about her stick foundation, which she claims beats the pants of any other foundation out there.  None of the Walgreens here in my area carry Iman (of course) so I was wondering if anyone has tried this product and how many shades there are in the stick?


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not sure but I heard her make up is really good for darker tones also.
It used to be in JC Penny stores and now its in Walgreens which makes 
me nervous. I dont like not being able to test the shades out and then cant return it because the package is open.

If you try it let me know how it goes!


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 29, 2006)

iman? the stick foundation that used to be sold at sephora, like, for $30? if so, i bought it way back in the day. it was recommended to me, because it was such a good match to my skintone, an nc42 in mac-land. it is by far one of the best foundations i ever used, at least, for full-coverage, heavy night out sweat-proof. it was VERY heavy duty, but covered everything, and lasted forever when used with a primer. i think i may still have it somewhere, lol. i didn't use it very often, but would use it for going to a concert, or clubbing, and my face wouldn't budge, or get cakey. it'd be great if i could find it cheaper, somewhere. it was the only iman item i ever owned, but i would buy it again, definately. better coverage and staying power that studio fix fluid, and that's saying something.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 29, 2006)

ebonyannette, I remember when her line was sold in Penney's, it was my primary cosmetic brand back then.  I feel your sentiment about it being sold in Walgreen's now.  Obviously she and P&G figured this was the better way to go.  Her cosmetics are also still sold through some website, I forget the name of the company, but they have a few different lines under their umbrella.  Color Me Beautiful and Flori Roberts (remember that?) are two others I can recall.

As for the stick foundation, bellaetoile, I know exactly what you're talking about.  It was actually from her *I-Iman* line, but that line has been discontinued and now none of her products are available through Sephora.  I never understood why she had two different lines but considering what we know now, she was probably testing the waters to see which line was more profitable:  I-Iman, which was more expensive, or her regular Iman Cosmetics line.  I like the idea of a "budge proof" foundation, because the climate where I live is hot and humid and I have been known to sweat!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 29, 2006)

ha ha Yes I remember Flori Roberts! how funny. I never used either of their products though,  I was a teen so I would walk by and look at it. It sounds like the stick foundation works really well, maybe it will be worth trying to find the right shade.


----------



## twobear (Sep 9, 2006)

The stick foundation is very good. I actually like it better than Mac foundations.  It looks very natural and doesn’t have that dreaded 3 hour color change as many foundations formulated for darker skin tend to have. I have extremely oily skin so my foundation disappears as the day goes but I-Iman doesn’t budge.  A tube lasts forever but I would definitely repurchase.  Since Iman is going to be in mass retail and there will not be any testers, her site has color conversion charts for Mac and other lines who offer foundations for women of color.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 
_The stick foundation is very good. I actually like it better than Mac foundations.  It looks very natural and doesn’t have that dreaded 3 hour color change as many foundations formulated for darker skin tend to have. I have extremely oily skin so my foundation disappears as the day goes but I-Iman doesn’t budge.  A tube lasts forever but I would definitely repurchase.  Since Iman is going to be in mass retail and there will not be any testers, her site has color conversion charts for Mac and other lines who offer foundations for women of color._

 
Where on her site did you see the color conversion charts?  I couldn't find them.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, I saw it for the first time yesterday in Walgreens. I picked up the little pamphlets. I remember when my aunt used to rave about her cosmetics but to me they were soooo expensive (I was a teen). I wonder if I should try some things out? Hmmm...


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 12, 2006)

i believe she dc majority of her cosmetics and started from scratch again 

i am quite excited thast she did this i loved her foundations


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 12, 2006)

i saw the revamped iman line at ULTA this weekend.. it looks GREAT! the ma was telling me the new stick foundation is AMAZING! i think i'm going to try it this weekend


----------



## twobear (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Where on her site did you see the color conversion charts?  I couldn't find them._

 
Sorry it took so long to get back!  From the main page, go to "Home/News".  In the right hand column "Hot Picks", go to the last paragraph of the column and click on "Meet your match".


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 
_Sorry it took so long to get back!  From the main page, go to "Home/News".  In the right hand column "Hot Picks", go to the last paragraph of the column and click on "Meet your match"._

 
I was looking for this information too!  I went to the site and chart is absolutely amazing.  They actually have exact color matches for brands most women of color wear, like MAC and L'oreal!!!
I gotta check this out!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i saw the revamped iman line at ULTA this weekend.. it looks GREAT! the ma was telling me the new stick foundation is AMAZING! i think i'm going to try it this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, man!  I was in an Ulta store just last week and they didn't have any Iman.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'll have to check next time I'm in that area, as there aren't any Ulta stores local to me.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,

I purchased her new silica based foundation last weekend. I love the way it feels. Now I want to see how long it will last before I have to do a touch up (I have combo skin).


----------



## quandolak (Oct 14, 2006)

........


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leza1121* 

 
_Hi,

I purchased her new silica based foundation last weekend. I love the way it feels. Now I want to see how long it will last before I have to do a touch up (I have combo skin)._

 
Cool!  Please do get back and let us know what you think of it.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_ha ha Yes I remember Flori Roberts! how funny. I never used either of their products though,  I was a teen so I would walk by and look at it. It sounds like the stick foundation works really well, maybe it will be worth trying to find the right shade._

 
I used to work for Flori Roberts years ago.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm DEF trying out the stick foundation ..my moistureblends almost finished!


----------



## Larkin (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I read in a magazine the other day that Iman has teamed with Proctor and Gamble and is *really kicking up the distribution* of her cosmetics line, mainly through Walgreens stores. Anyway, I'm pretty intrigued about her stick foundation, which she claims beats the pants of any other foundation out there. None of the Walgreens here in my area carry Iman (of course) so I was wondering if anyone has tried this product and how many shades there are in the stick?_

 
They must be, because I saw her line at a Walmart in little bitty Oak Grove,KY a couple of days ago.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 31, 2006)

so what are the results? has anyone use it?


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 1, 2007)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 1, 2007)

I still haven't found a Wal-Mart or Walgreen's that carries Iman.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

I saw them in duane reade as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and target


----------



## marikat (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought the stick two days ago and it is an absolute miracle. First of all it is an exact match to my skin which is normally MAC NC42 but I have tanned and am between NC42 and NC44. I had no luck finding a right color at MAC because I'm transitioning back to my NC42, but IMAN clay1 is perfect. The coverage is really good and it lasts all day I didn't put anything under it just some blot powder over it and it was on all day. I have NEVER had such a flawless finish.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if the stick foundation is suitable for dry skin??


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 25, 2007)

Love this foundation! I purchased from Walgreen's, the stick in Clay-2.
I'm Nc-45, C-7,  in Mac. I have the oilest skin in the world
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I use Mac Studio Fix Liquid and love it! But this is pretty wonderful also!!! I set it with loose blot pwder in med-dark, it hangs in there all day. The price is $13.00.
I never paid so little and got so much...too cool!


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 13, 2007)

i love the stick foundation, i used to wear Mac but since i started with Iman i cant go back!
the stick goes on smoothly and stay all day! 
Misamayah I think you can use it on dry skin,its perfect.
If you cant find it at  your local walmart i suggest you buy  it online,you cant beat Ulta's price.
Her luxury pressed powder is amazing,the same Mac coverage.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 15, 2007)

o.k. ladies i am really going to try this so what color should i get in the stick foundation if am nc50?


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.a.c. Queen* 

 
_o.k. ladies i am really going to try this so what color should i get in the stick foundation if am nc50?_

 

I would suggest Earth 4, 5, or 6..More than likely Earth 5.
We tend to lighten up in the winter months with Iman products I tend to go back a shade for some reason. I'm NW45, I can't use MAC foundation any more for some reason, either the color is off or I look too dark. I love to use Iman oil blotting powder DEEP, gives my faces a nice smooth finish to it. Also, I only use her blushes. I was using MAC for a time there, but the colors were either too dang o dark or chalky. If you can find a Walmart or Targer in your area where you can go in and test the colors, even Walgreens carries some of her items..Good Luck. 
I'm sure you'll be happy with the finish product.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 17, 2007)

If I can add to this thread, I find that creme foundation provides the most coverage out of all foundation. Thanks


----------



## SilsbeeKei (Nov 11, 2007)

I have never used MAC foundation
I have used Iman creme for years now
it matches perfectly and I'm very dark


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 11, 2007)

You don't think earth is too dark? I too am a NC50 I don't want to look orange I have more yellow undertones.


----------



## lexelle (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 

 
_Sorry it took so long to get back! From the main page, go to "Home/News". In the right hand column "Hot Picks", go to the last paragraph of the column and click on "Meet your match"._

 

Does anyone know if the conversion chart is still on the site?  Or have a web address for it?  I found the chart a few weeks ago (when I was a lurker on here) but now I do not see it. 

TIA!!


----------



## mekaboo (Jun 21, 2008)

For NC50, I definately wouldnt suggest Earth 3, 4, or 5. Im NW45 and I wear earth 2. You could possibly be Clay 5 as NC tends to have more yellow and the Clay side represents the more yellow side of Iman foundation. Earth would be too dark...if you are and Earth, it would'nt be more than Earth 1.


----------

